# Do you wash your meat?



## black chef (Jul 28, 2007)

i've noticed that on most cooking shows, they almost NEVER wash the meat they use.

i might be old school, but i was taught to run cold water over ALL packaged meats before using them.  not sure how much "help" you get from a cold water washing, but sometimes, meat has a slight slimy feel-esp. chicken.

do you wash your meat, or do you throw it right into the pot/pan?


----------



## GB (Jul 28, 2007)

The USDA recommends that you do not rinse your meat. All it does is spread bacteria around your sink and anywhere else the water splashes. 

Think of it this way. If you rubbed your hands in something dirty and then just rinsed them under water would you consider them clean? I sure hope not.

The heat of cooking will kill anything that you are trying to wash off.


----------



## bullseye (Jul 28, 2007)

What GB said; I only wash meats if there is foreign matter I want to remove.  On the other hand, I often use a paper towel remove excess moisture from the outside of the meat.  I find it browns/sears better.  Poultry does sometimes feel slimy, but if you cook it to the safe temp of 165* F., you should be OK.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 28, 2007)

I've never washed meat, either. I remember having arguments about it with people sometimes - some people are convinced that it's necessary. My mother never did, so I never have, either, and since I have an impaired immune system, I would have food poisoning more often if it was a problem. 

DH one time wanted to throw away a piece of chicken that fell to the floor on its way into a frying pan half full of hot oil. I said, "I'm pretty sure that a half-hour in that oil is going to kill whatever might have gotten on it." We went ahead and cooked it ;-)


----------



## mudbug (Jul 28, 2007)

never saw a need to wash meat.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 28, 2007)

I dont usually was meat unless it smells a little from the blood like a big beef tender loin, I usually rinse off chicken and sometimes fish.


----------



## Constance (Jul 28, 2007)

GotGarlic said:
			
		

> DH one time wanted to throw away a piece of chicken that fell to the floor on its way into a frying pan half full of hot oil. I said, "I'm pretty sure that a half-hour in that oil is going to kill whatever might have gotten on it." We went ahead and cooked it ;-)


 That's cool as long as you don't get a dog or cat hair in your mouth. At our house, that's a distinct possibility.

I did go through a phase when I washed meat, but after I heard about that article on the news, I stopped. It does make sense, if you think about it.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 28, 2007)

I have to admit that I do rinse off raw poultry & seafood under running water. And while no method can be touted as being absolutely foolproof, I do practice non-contamination as much as humanly possible. 

I have a raw-meat dedicated plastic board that I put right next to the sink when rinsing raw products. Said board is then taken to the pan, & after the food is removed the board is left to soak with a bleach product on it until it goes thru it's blasting-hot-water cleansing - lol!!! And even after that, I spray it with Lysol's "Food-Surface Sanitizer". So while I might not be completely covered, I'm covered enough to my satisfaction without getting mental about it.

Oh, & needless to say the sink gets a good going over with bleach cleanser & the Lysol food surface product before it's used again.


----------



## auntdot (Jul 28, 2007)

Whole fowl, yep.  Other than that only meat with bone that has been cut and may have small shards of bone left.

The outside of the meat is going to be heated the most and therefore probably sterilized. So it just ain't necessary, at least to my way of thinking.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 28, 2007)

Chicken...Almost always, and some is brined. Does that count?
Pork.......Somtimes in a vinegar bath, sometimes brined.
Beef...... Almost never. I do use a knife to scrape it. Especially if it is a bone-in piece of meat, T-bone, porterhouse, etc, to remove bone "dust" caused by meat saws. Bone-in pork also, unless one of the above methods is used. 
Fish......Most of the time. 
Shell fish....Never. 
Lamb....Like Pork or Beef. It depends.
Wild game...Yes. during processing. 

Are you scratching your head yet???


----------



## GB (Jul 28, 2007)

Here is an article from the USDA which explains their position against washing meat.


----------



## Barb L. (Jul 28, 2007)

I may be the odd ball, if it is bloody, I always rinse it off and pat dry.  Always chicken pieces.


----------



## foodstorm (Jul 28, 2007)

GotGarlic said:
			
		

> DH one time wanted to throw away a piece of chicken that fell to the floor on its way into a frying pan half full of hot oil. I said, "I'm pretty sure that a half-hour in that oil is going to kill whatever might have gotten on it." We went ahead and cooked it ;-)


 
I wonder if they do that in restaurants, too.  Probably...


----------



## PytnPlace (Jul 28, 2007)

Not meat but always poultry.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 28, 2007)

foodstorm said:
			
		

> I wonder if they do that in restaurants, too. Probably...


Ever heard of the 5 second rule?


----------



## KitchenSally (Jul 28, 2007)

I rinse whole chickens, sometimes chicken pieces and will always dry with paper towels.  

I also rinse whole fish with skin like trout, salmon etc.

Never rinse beef, pork, lamb, but will wipe with paper towel.


----------



## foodstorm (Jul 28, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Ever heard of the 5 second rule?


 
Oh, ick! I always thought that was an urban legend...


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 28, 2007)

foodstorm said:
			
		

> Oh, ick! I always thought that was an urban legend...



The best way to develop a healthy immune system is to give it something to work on


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 28, 2007)

GotGarlic said:
			
		

> The best way to develop a healthy immune system is to give it something to work on


Exactly you need a good amount of exposure to germs and bacteria to keep your immunity up.I have friends that practically live in an autoclave they clean,clean constantly they get sick all the time especially when they travel.There is a theory that alot of people develop allergies and get sick alot because they are too clean and dont get enough exposure to germs and bacteria so they actually lose their natural immunities because they are not exposed enough.I believe this, as we rarely get sick we are by no means slobs but dont feel the need to disinfect every thing all the time.  I think its just another marketing ploy to sell more products.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 28, 2007)

I always rinse off my poultry but not other meats.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 28, 2007)

I don't wash any raw meats, poultry of seafood.  In light of the article GB linked, it seems inappropriate.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 29, 2007)

*I always wash poultry and fish, but just under cold running water then pat dry.   I wouldn't think of eating poultry that hasn't been washed.   I saw the troughs that are used for "washing" chickens and turkeys and it made me sick.  No thanks.  I wash!!  Never beef, pork or lamb.  *


----------



## GB (Jul 29, 2007)

DramaQueen said:
			
		

> *I always wash poultry and fish, but just under cold running water then pat dry.   I wouldn't think of eating poultry that hasn't been washed.   I saw the troughs that are used for "washing" chickens and turkeys and it made me sick.  No thanks.  I wash!!  Never beef, pork or lamb.  *


Unless you are using soap or bleach, what are you really washing off? Sure you may get some visible things off (which I agree is not a bad thing), but it is still just as "contaminated" as before you rinsed it. It would be just like sticking your hands in dirt and then rinsing them under water. Are they really clean?


----------



## auntdot (Jul 29, 2007)

"The USDA recommends that you do not rinse your meat. All it does is spread bacteria around your sink and anywhere else the water splashes."

I am confused.  If washing spreads bacteria around the sink the process must be removing the bugs from the meat.  That I would think is good.  Maybe it is not necessary for slabs of meat that would be seared and therefore sterilized, but what about the inside of fowl? That is the place that I fear most germs will be hiding since that is the place the intestines come out of. And I would think that area does not get as hot as the outside of the bird during cooking.

If there are data that say do not wash your boids, I will be glad to review them.

But until then the chickens, ducks, pigeons, turkeys and the rest of the avian crew get washed.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 29, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> Unless you are using soap or bleach, but are you really washing off? Sure you may get some visible things off (which I agree is not a bad thing), but it is still just as "contaminated" as before you rinsed it. It would be just like sticking your hands in dirt and then rinsing them under water. Are they really clean?


 
A good rub with Kosher salt and then a rinse shouldn't hurt


----------



## GB (Jul 29, 2007)

auntdot said:
			
		

> If there are data that say do not wash your boids, I will be glad to review them.


See post #11 for the data.



			
				auntdot said:
			
		

> I am confused.  If washing spreads bacteria around the sink the process must be removing the bugs from the meat.  That I would think is good.


You are removing bacteria, but you are not removing all of it so your meat is just as contaminated as it was prior to washing, but now everywhere that water hit is now also contaminated so your sink, anything in it, the backsplash, and anywhere the water splashed onto is now contaminated. If you have a bird that was infected with something nasty then you have just spread that nastiness all over the place (cross contamination) without making the meat any safer then if you had done nothing.

Rinsing the meat does not kill the nasties unless you use soap or bleach. Think of it like washing your hands. If you just worked on your car or in the garden or in your gutters, would you eat a piece of pizza after just running your hands under water? All that would do is remove any visible particular that could be removed by running water, but your hands would still be just as dirty as if you did not rinse them unless you used soap.


----------



## GB (Jul 29, 2007)

justplainbill said:
			
		

> A good rub with Kosher salt and then a rinse shouldn't hurt


Unless in the process of rinsing you have water splash (which always happens no matter how careful you are) and you cross contaminate the area.

This is only an issue if you have meat that is contaminated, but if your meat does have nasties then running it under water could be dangerous.


----------



## mitmondol (Jul 29, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Exactly you need a good amount of exposure to germs and bacteria to keep your immunity up.I have friends that practically live in an autoclave they clean,clean constantly they get sick all the time especially when they travel.There is a theory that alot of people develop allergies and get sick alot because they are too clean and dont get enough exposure to germs and bacteria so they actually lose their natural immunities because they are not exposed enough.I believe this, as we rarely get sick we are by no means slobs but dont feel the need to disinfect every thing all the time.  I think its just another marketing ploy to sell more products.



Couldn't agree more!
I find most of these recommendations (USDA or not) extreme. I also believe the reason is fear of liability suits on the first place.
The US is over sanitized which is more harmful in my opinion.
I grew up without refridgeration, still leave cooked meals on the stove all they and could list many things I still do that probably would friek some of you out.
Yet, never had food poisoning in my life (or anybody else in my family)
I just believe in common sence and don't listen to all the extreme stuff.
Do I wash meat? Most of the time yes.


----------



## GB (Jul 29, 2007)

mitmondol said:
			
		

> Couldn't agree more!
> I find most of these recommendations (USDA or not) extreme. I also believe the reason is fear of liability suits on the first place.
> The US is over sanitized which is more harmful in my opinion.
> I grew up without refridgeration, still leave cooked meals on the stove all they and could list many things I still do that probably would friek some of you out.
> ...


I hear what you are saying and a lot of people will agree with you. The way I see it though, it is like driving without a seatbelt. You can drive without wearing a seatbelt for 50 years and never have an issue. That one time you get into an accident though is the time you will be wishing you had worn it. It is a simple bit of prevention that can save your life.

Are you going to get sick because you wash your meat or leave it on the counter to thaw? Most of the time the answer will be no, but that one time where the answer is yes you would be very sorry if you did not practice safe food handling.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 29, 2007)

auntdot said:
			
		

> I am confused. If washing spreads bacteria around the sink the process must be removing the bugs from the meat. That I would think is good. Maybe it is not necessary for slabs of meat that would be seared and therefore sterilized, but what about the inside of fowl? That is the place that I fear most germs will be hiding since that is the place the intestines come out of. And I would think that area does not get as hot as the outside of the bird during cooking.



Read further down on this page: Washing Food: Does it Promote Food Safety? 

If you cook the poultry to an internal temperature of 165 degrees, then the bacteria inside and within it will be killed by the heat. The meat doesn't need to be exposed directly to the heat for the bacteria to be killed.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 29, 2007)

I dont rinse chicken to get the bacteria off I wash it to freshen it up from being in the package.Im not worried about contamination then I just quickly wash out sink with a little dish soap. No big deal.


----------



## mitmondol (Jul 29, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> I dont rinse chicken to get the bacteria off I wash it to freshen it up from being in the package.Im not worried about contamination then I just quickly wash out sink with a little dish soap. No big deal.



Ditto


----------



## foodstorm (Jul 29, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> I dont rinse chicken to get the bacteria off I wash it to freshen it up from being in the package.Im not worried about contamination then I just quickly wash out sink with a little dish soap. No big deal.


 
Another ditto.  I think most of us are aware that simple rinsing isn't going to decontaminate the poultry. And I always open my packages of chicken over the sink because they are often drippy!  So the sink is going to be exposed to the contaminants anyway.


----------



## GB (Jul 29, 2007)

foodstorm said:
			
		

> And I always open my packages of chicken over the sink because they are often drippy!  So the sink is going to be exposed to the contaminants anyway.


I always open my chicken in the plastic store bag I brought it home in. It stays flat on the counter inside the bag so nothing drips and the sink does not get contaminated. Then the bag can go right into the trash in the garage.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 29, 2007)

foodstorm said:
			
		

> Another ditto. I think most of us are aware that simple rinsing isn't going to decontaminate the poultry. And I always open my packages of chicken over the sink because they are often drippy! So the sink is going to be exposed to the contaminants anyway.


 Exactly the drippy stuff on chicken or the blood on a huge beef tender can have a bit of smell the meat is fine Im just rinsing to get rid of that little bit of funk.Nothing more nothing less.It has nothing to do with bacteria.Its just when it is in a package it just needs a little rinse.


----------



## foodstorm (Jul 29, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> I always open my chicken in the plastic store bag I brought it home in. It stays flat on the counter inside the bag so nothing drips and the sink does not get contaminated. Then the bag can go right into the trash in the garage.


 
The only time I use those bags is if I forget to bring my reusable canvas bags with me, which isn't very often.


----------



## GB (Jul 29, 2007)

foodstorm said:
			
		

> The only time I use those bags is if I forget to bring my reusable canvas bags with me, which isn't very often.


I am not talking about the plastic shopping bags, but the thinner clear plastic bags they have at the meat counter (and produce section) so that your meat does not drip on your other groceries.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Jul 29, 2007)

Do I wash my meat?

No sir. I don't like it. Its like washin the flavor away, cooking kills off whatever may be out to get me. Not sold on the "fact" some water would effectively eliminate any bacteria at all.

I can see people who take off some juice to give it the right texture, like how I sometimes gently press a clean paper towel on scallops or fish so its not drippy and cooks properly.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 29, 2007)

No matter how much care you take, there is coing to some spillage or dripping or whatever.  I keep a squirt bottle (old Windex bottle) filled with a combination of bleach and water.  After handling poultry or raw meat, I quickly spray the sink and surrounding counter to sanitize.  Any knives or scissors go into the sink and get sprayed as well.  The cutting board goes into the dishwasher and will get washed on the sanitize cycle.


----------



## foodstorm (Jul 29, 2007)

GB said:
			
		

> I am not talking about the plastic shopping bags, but the thinner clear plastic bags they have at the meat counter (and produce section) so that your meat does not drip on your other groceries.


 
I'll have to give that a try next time, GB.


----------



## DramaQueen (Jul 30, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Exactly the drippy stuff on chicken or the blood on a huge beef tender can have a bit of smell the meat is fine Im just rinsing to get rid of that little bit of funk.Nothing more nothing less.It has nothing to do with bacteria.Its just when it is in a package it just needs a little rinse.


 
*That's exactly why I wash my chicken.  You aren't going to sterilize the meat, but you get rid of the funky water residue and bits and pieces of God knows what.  I just feel a lot better knowing the meat has been cleaned of the dirty stuff.  Cooking will take care of the bacteria.*


----------



## YT2095 (Jul 30, 2007)

only beef mince


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 30, 2007)

will rinse the inside of a chicken (turkey goose duck) if it has been frozen to dislodge any remaining ice...otherwise I just brine, drain and dry.


----------



## krichardson (Jul 30, 2007)

I work in the restaurant industry and we always rinse our meat. The reasoning is not to rinse off bacteria, but to rinse off the chemicals that are added during packaging. Most of the time there is a mixture of preservatives in with your vacuum sealed meat and it is recommened that you rinse this off. This goes for grocery store meat as well.


----------



## Caine (Jul 30, 2007)

I force my chickens to run through the local car wash before I chop their little heads off.


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 30, 2007)

krichardson said:
			
		

> I work in the restaurant industry and we always rinse our meat. The reasoning is not to rinse off bacteria, but to rinse off the chemicals that are added during packaging. Most of the time there is a mixture of preservatives in with your vacuum sealed meat and it is recommened that you rinse this off. This goes for grocery store meat as well.


 
Thanks for confirming my suspicions.  I thought the blood in the cryovaced lamb smelled like embalming fluid.


----------



## keltin (Jul 31, 2007)

I wash chicken and some cuts of pork (large pork loins and pork butts), then pat them dry on a large cooking sheet that I use just for handling large cuts of meat (I also have a dedicated cookie sheet just for taking meat to and from the grill). I wash the chicken, loin or butt in the sink and immediately wash and clean the sink with hot soapy water.

I’ve never washed the meat to remove bacteria like the USDA article suggests. I always wash it to get the slimy film off of the meat. When you open chicken or a pork loin, or a butt, the blood/juice have gotten all over the meat, and I don’t like it. And since I often cut up large portions of meat to smaller portions for freezing, I don’t’ want a blood juice popsicle surrounding my meat!

This doesn’t happen often with a whole chicken, but it always happens with large loins and bags of chicken thighs, and very often with a butt. But, with a whole chicken, especially one with the organs inside (which is actually getting rare here lately), I wash it anyway since I like to rinse out the cavity of the bird. Again, it’s not about washing out bacteria, but about getting any coagulated blood and bits from out of the cavity.

I never wash beef as this never seems to happen to beef. And If I buy the meat from the meat counter and pick out myself, I don’t wash it since it doesn’t have the slimy blood juice all over it.


----------



## Claire (Aug 1, 2007)

I do rinse poultry, especially the cavity of a whole bird.  But I never have steaks or roasts.  Don't ask me why.  A lot of things we do in the kitchen we do because we've watched Mom do it.


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 1, 2007)

seriously, the one thing I do wash (more a case of Having to also) is the packs of Bacon off cuts. I soak them in cold water for a good hour before cooking them (with leaks and poratoes), if you Don`t soak them it gets Way too salty and is inedible after.
I`m a lover of plenty of salt, but these are even over the top for me  unwashed.


----------

